# frame buffer

## fallow

w jaki sposob dostac sie bezposrednio do pamieci  aktualnie narysowanej ramki konsoli na framebufferze.chodzi mi o to ,zeby moc w bezpieczny sposob (bo chyba ten fragment pamieci jest jakos chroniony?),dostac sie do bufora i jescze przed momentem odswiezenia moc cos tam dorysowac.

dorysowanie chcialbym zrealizowac po swojemu , miec mozliwosc tylko dostania sie do tego bloku odczytania zawartosci , i potem zapisania z powrotem.no i jeszcze czy odswiezany jest caly ekran , czy tylko czesc ulegajaca zmianie ? ,

wiem , ze mozna odpisac na to , zeby poczytac w dokumentacji , no ale moze ktos sie za to bral , albo robil kiedys cos takiego ....

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

